# newbie



## nomad4eternity (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello to all,
I am visiting a friend of mine in Macabebe in January 2016.
Also considering moving there within 2016 if it makes sense.
I realize it's a very rural and somewhat undeveloped place and wondering if anyone can share any experiences from being in that area.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

nomad4eternity said:


> hello to all.
> I am visiting a friend of mine in Macabebe in January 2016.
> Also considering moving there within 2016 if it makes sense.
> I realize it's a very rural and somewhat undeveloped place and wondering if anyone can share any experiences from being in that area.
> Thank you in advance.


Welcome...i dont know that place,what island?


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Welcome...i dont know that place,what island?


Had to check Google myself. It's a network of creeks and swamp in running into Manila Bay South of San Fernando.....(the one near Angeles).

Sorry mate, have no idea about the place though some of the people who reside around Angeles may be able to help.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Billfish said:


> Had to check Google myself. It's a network of creeks and swamp in running into Manila Bay South of San Fernando.....(the one near Angeles).
> 
> Sorry mate, have no idea about the place though some of the people who reside around Angeles may be able to help.


Not too far from me and i never heard of it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It looks very rural but you are not far from several major centres including Manila. The nearest mall is probably San Fernando SM. You're also not far from the NLEX etc so getting around shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

January is a dry-season-month for that area, which is a good thing because unsurprisingly that area (Macabebe) is prone to flooding.


----------



## nomad4eternity (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you for the fast response.
My friend from there has shown me photos and it mainly a farming and fishing community.
I will keep doing my research and study up.


----------



## nomad4eternity (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you all for the additional comments and replies.
I have heard of the flooding and rainy season...(I guess that's what makes it green)
My friend's family owns shrimp and crab "farms", so I'm interested in seeing these and learning more.
Thanks again.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

nomad4eternity said:


> Thank you all for the additional comments and replies.
> I have heard of the flooding and rainy season...(I guess that's what makes it green)
> My friend's family owns shrimp and crab "farms", so I'm interested in seeing these and learning more.
> Thanks again.


Nomad,

Seems like I've seen an off-ramp for Macabebe when traveling to Manila on the (NLEX) expressway. Never been over that way so if you do make a trip there, be sure to take some photos and share them here.


Jet Lag..


----------



## nomad4eternity (Jun 15, 2015)

absolutely!


----------



## nomad4eternity (Jun 15, 2015)

*Macabebe Pix*

I found these images on Google images.
If they really aren't in Macabebe, I wouldn't know...


----------



## nomad4eternity (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks!
Lotsa great information.


----------

